# • swell.gr • Alfa Romeo Giulietta Zaino Detail Session •



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Hi there everybody

A few days a go a brand new Alfa Romeo Giulietta 1.7 TBi entered Swell Detail Store for a Zainotherapy .

Car was clayed, and after inspection had some minor swirls due to dealers bad preparation, which were taken care with CG V -38 on the VRG - 3401

Zaino Z-6 used to clean the surface and Zaino Z-5 was layered 3 times using the Zaino Z-FX

Zaino Z-6 was used between Z-5 layers to add more gloss and gain the maximum benefits of the Zaino system.

Last bit of glossines was done by Zaino Grand Finale Z-8...



















Swissvax Pneu on the trims , Zaino Z16 on tyrewalls and Nanolex Ultra Glass Sealant in the glass, and muffler tips were polished with Zaino Z-12 
and the Italian beauty is ready to hit the road.....

























































































































































































































Thanks for watching


----------



## skorpios (Sep 11, 2011)

Great gloss and reflections Mike!

Good job done!!! 
Deep-deep black! Top-class! :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great job as always :thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

What a beauty Mike! Very glossy, stunning car!


----------



## GiannisM (May 11, 2012)

Very nice job Mike!Alfa is full of gloss and reflections!!


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Stunning as always pal


----------



## Pavlosgreece (May 19, 2011)

Very glossy.....& Very nice job Mike !!!!


----------



## UCD (Oct 27, 2010)

Outstanding gloss. Great job!


----------



## nuberlis (Aug 23, 2011)

Always a pleasure looking at your work mate.Once more,fantastic finish!


----------



## MadMerc (Sep 8, 2008)

Oh, baby!!:argie:
Great job!


----------



## stefstef (Mar 20, 2011)

Great reflections & work Mike!


----------



## ercapoccia (Nov 14, 2008)

Nice job!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great work as always Mike :thumb:


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

Love the colour of that car.

Amazing reflections mate. Looks like glass


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Ummmmf! How blacks are supposed to look


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

Looks ok but can't help thinking that detailing a brand new car is not much of a challenge.


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Excellent work Mike :thumb:

Lovely looking car as well :thumb:

Mario *


----------

